# can anyone tell me the most affordable way for healthcare in Spain



## Jeff (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi, 
Thank you for reading this and giving any help you can.I and my partner and her 2 children are thinking of moving to Spain next September, for a number of years, if not indefinitely.I am a retired teacher, 62 years old, my partner is 51 years old, and her two children are 11 and 10. It is unlikely we will find work there. So, as I understand it, we will not qualify for healthcare from the Spanish health service,because we are both under the retirement age of 65 for men and 60 for women, even though in the uk we both get free prescriptions etc. Can anyone living in Spain tell me what the local rates for health insurance are, or what would you advise would be the most affordable way to get health cover.We have been quoted by UK Insurance companies anything between £250 to £300 per month as private medical insurance.
Thanks you in advance,
Jeff.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for reading this and giving any help you can.I and my partner and her 2 children are thinking of moving to Spain next September, for a number of years, if not indefinitely.I am a retired teacher, 62 years old, my partner is 51 years old, and her two children are 11 and 10. It is unlikely we will find work there. So, as I understand it, we will not qualify for healthcare from the Spanish health service,because we are both under the retirement age of 65 for men and 60 for women, even though in the uk we both get free prescriptions etc. Can anyone living in Spain tell me what the local rates for health insurance are, or what would you advise would be the most affordable way to get health cover.We have been quoted by UK Insurance companies anything between £250 to £300 per month as private medical insurance.
> Thanks you in advance,
> Jeff.


Well what do you expect from UK companies!!!
Go to Sanitas and get an online quote. For a couple in mid fifties the price is around £70 per month
Página Oficial Sanitas

You will be covered under the Spanish state system as soon as *one* of you reaches retirement age as the other is then considered a dependent. You will need to apply for E121 documents from DWP in Newcastle about 6 months before one of you reaches retirement age.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I also found Sinitas to be the most reasonable


----------

